# My nail polish collection ! (Sorry, no makeup here)



## beautylush (May 12, 2010)

I saw someone else do this, and it looked fun (and I was bored.)! Sorry everyone if this isn't supposed to go here. 

I'm too lazy to put all the names on here (and some of them are really old), but if you would like a specific one named, just let me know! I'll answer any questions you guys have
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*REDS*
http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0227.jpg

*ORANGES (with two random pinks?)*
http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0228.jpg

*WHITES*

http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0229.jpg

*CLEARS AND BASES*
http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0230.jpg

*YELLOWS (sorry the flash kind of ruins the picture)*

http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0231.jpg

*GREENS*

http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0232.jpg

*BLUES*

http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0233.jpg

*DARKER PINKS*

http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0234.jpg

*LIGHTER PINKS*

http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0236.jpg

*PURPLES*

http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0237.jpg

*SILVERS*

http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0238.jpg

*BROWNS&GRAYS&BLACKS*

http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/g...4/CIMG0239.jpg


--------------------------------------------------------------------

_'You are the only thing holding yourself back from succeeding in your dreams.'_

Check out my (new) blog! Beautiful Skylines


----------



## Gonzajuju (May 12, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## QueenBam (May 12, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## solamente (May 12, 2010)

Great collection, love the purples (bias)


----------

